# Anyone Have Pet Rats?



## Pandorascaisse (Dec 31, 2015)

(Please note: I'm not interested in talking about feeders or snakes. This is a discussion on pet rats. Thank you.)

I searched Finless Friends for "rat," but nothing came up! So, I'm curious, anyone who owns or shows rats? 

I'm also open to taking questions - I know most people don't actually know much about pet rats, or think rats are diseased or some such. (Fun fact: you're safer approaching a wild rodent than you are approaching a domestic dog in terms of the possibility of disease ;-) )

I have four boys right now: Tarot and Ouija, Baby, and Moose. Moose is currently on his own for aggression reasons. He seems to be getting over that hormonal stage, though, so hopefully reintroduction can begin soon or we'll be able to get him a buddy!

In order of left to right, top to bottom: Baby, Ouija | Baby, Moose | Tarot






















For anyone interested in coloration... Baby is a beige berkshire (possibly irish, it's hard to tell where the white is), Moose is black berkshire, Ouija is a black hooded, and Tarot is a beige hooded.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

A family friend keeps rats as pets but we have never done it. I did read they are very smart and are better pets than hamsters but the kids wanted hamsters(glad that phase is over).

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RedRibbon (Dec 26, 2015)

I've had three rats before. First was Dash, a black hooded male who loved to sleep on his back. Then I adopted Kenzy and Dove as a mother-daughter pair. Kenzy was the hyperactive mom, a black Berkshire, and Dove (my sister renamed her Socrates) was plain champagne-colored.
Rats are the best pets ever. I don't think I could ever own one again, though, they live such short lives.


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

I had two rats a very long time ago by the name of Pain and Suffering (my dad originally wanted to name them Plague and Pestilence, but us kids couldn't pronounce that) and they had figured out how to escape their cage and would do so when nobody was around.

Very smart and very friendly creatures. Highly recommended as pets.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Dawww!<3

I would love to get rats but I've just seen too many little ones pass, and it breaks my heart every time. I just can't bear digging another grave. ;_;


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh yes! I have had rats since I was 5, only a few years now and then in-between having one or two! I usually had one and my brother had one but they would be housed together. Now that my kids are old enough to not hurt them, I got them 2 males. We love those lil' rodents! Mmmm, rat musk. Their scent makes me happy and calms me.

Here is my daughter with Howdy and Melchi. We have had them both 1 year. Both came from Petstores where they were being sold as "feeders", btw, and I have always gotten my rats out of such situations. I noticed most fancy rat websites say you shouldn't do this but mine have always been wonderful. It takes a while for them to trust...but I go slow and start by letting them take food out of my hands until they feel comfortable enough to crawl into my hands...even then they are free to retreat. I go very slow. Anyways, the pictures:


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've never had a rat, but I've read that they're very good pets. Big Mike at the local pet store (before it closed forever) said his rats were more friendly and nice with people (during traveling and shows and such) than his cats. I thought about getting one, but I think it would be tough to find time to let him out of his cage to play and interact. The hubby and I don't see eye to eye with pets, and I'd rather not have to fight with him about having play time with a rat (and I'm sure he wouldn't like any odors).


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Dec 31, 2015)

Sadist said:


> I've never had a rat, but I've read that they're very good pets. Big Mike at the local pet store (before it closed forever) said his rats were more friendly and nice with people (during traveling and shows and such) than his cats. I thought about getting one, but I think it would be tough to find time to let him out of his cage to play and interact. The hubby and I don't see eye to eye with pets, and I'd rather not have to fight with him about having play time with a rat (and I'm sure he wouldn't like any odors).


If you don't think you'll be allowed to get one rat, then sadly rats aren't the pet for you. They need companionship - that is, two or more. In some places it's flat out illegal to keep rats alone. Rats suffer greatly when they have no same-species companions. There are numerous studies on how socially competent rats are, but I think the most important one that I read ages ago was a study about rats who had cage mates vs rats who did not have cage mates (or who had recently lost a cage mate). They were placed into water. The rats with cage mates swam and swam and swam, but those without swam less, and some who had recently lost a cage mate refused to swim altogether and sank.

I heard a very touching story a while back on a rat forum, of a man who was walking down a street. I can't remember the exact story word for word, but from what I recall he came upon a rat who seemed very lost. It was stumbling about, but then another rat (presumably from its pack) came with a stick and helped to lead the rat away.

There was also a study on mothering rats. Now, anyone who has been around rats knows that sometimes litters can go horribly wrong. I've seen some terrible, terrible rat mothers. This experiment, though, was placing a bunch of kittens on the other side of an electrical mat. They then released rat mothers onto the opposite side, and observed. One mother pulled more than 40 kittens, most of which not her own, across that electrical mat. I don't think she gave up until the researchers made her.

It's wonderful to see people here with rats of their own, or who knew rats. They really are wonderful little animals. I've never met a small pet with such intelligence and love, and I've interacted with and researched most small pets, and owned many, including hamsters, guinea pigs, gerbils, mice, just to name a few. 

To* BettaSplendid*, there is nothing wrong with feeder rats. A wonderful rat can come from anywhere, I've even met people with black rats who use them as "shoulder" rats (aka, the rat goes everywhere with them). I apologize if I implied I thought feeder rats were any lesser. I, myself, have two (my very first two, actually, still going strong), but I do not wish to talk about snakes or anything else on this topic and always preface rat topics in non-rat places with that because I have no time or patience for such conversations.

Any site telling you that feeder rats are lesser beings is full of it. However, most rat sites I've seen (and that's tons, at this point!) say you should not get feeder rats because when you purchase a good from a store, you are telling them what they're doing is good. And you are paying for those services. Buying feeder rats only serves to tell the pet store that they need to order more stock, and more rats suffer. Health wise, it's just like with dogs. If you go to a GOOD breeder, who health tests and keeps pedigrees and breeds not just for show but also for temperament, health, and just overall quality animals, it makes all the difference. But they're few and far between for many people, especially in the US. If you don't have access to a good breeder, getting a rat from an okay breeder or less or a pet store carries the same health risks, same lifespans, etc. The problem then is not with the rats; it's with funding a horrible, cruel practice and business.


----------



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

I use to keep rats as well. The first rat I ever owned was when I was younger, her name was Minnie. She would come to her name and follow me around the house. She acted just like a dog! A few years ago I had a blue pair that had a litter of 9. They were just the cutest!



This little girl's name was Alice. (you can see her mom photobombing lol)


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Pandorascaisse said:


> If you don't think you'll be allowed to get one rat, then sadly rats aren't the pet for you. They need companionship - that is, two or more. In some places it's flat out illegal to keep rats alone. Rats suffer greatly when they have no same-species companions. There are numerous studies on how socially competent rats are, but I think the most important one that I read ages ago was a study about rats who had cage mates vs rats who did not have cage mates (or who had recently lost a cage mate). They were placed into water. The rats with cage mates swam and swam and swam, but those without swam less, and some who had recently lost a cage mate refused to swim altogether and sank.
> 
> I heard a very touching story a while back on a rat forum, of a man who was walking down a street. I can't remember the exact story word for word, but from what I recall he came upon a rat who seemed very lost. It was stumbling about, but then another rat (presumably from its pack) came with a stick and helped to lead the rat away.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! When my daughter's old enough to have a pet in her room, I was going to push for rats. Knowing they're social with each other as well as with humans is useful info. I'll do more research over the years, too.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Dec 31, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Thanks for the info! When my daughter's old enough to have a pet in her room, I was going to push for rats. Knowing they're social with each other as well as with humans is useful info. I'll do more research over the years, too.


If you'd like any info, feel free to shoot me a PM. I've got lots of very helpful sites and groups up my sleeve 

Rats are great pets for slightly older children, especially males. They're a lot bigger and tougher than any other small animal. Ferrets can bite, and properly cared for rabbits, imo, are a lot for a child's first pet of their own. Male rats are slower and calmer than females in general, and are also a lot less prone to cancer. The only thing with getting males is that there's always the possibility (especially if you only have two) that the rat who's in charge will need to be neutered. Around 6 months old or so, males can go into basically a hormone craze. It doesn't affect their relationships with humans at all, but a small percentage of males may become rat-aggressive for 6 months to a year, and unfortunately usually by the time it's over if you've chosen to separate vs neuter, it can be difficult to reintroduce rats.

That being said, hormonal aggression is genetic and time specific, so if you go to a good breeder or adopt rats who are already around a year old, you lessen the chances immensely.

I know it's years off, but I always like to add this when I say rats are social. Hormonal aggression is an important exception.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks! Having two males together was one of the things I was going to look up. I don't want to be irresponsible and have babies all over when we're just trying to have two pets.


----------



## blackjack (Jul 19, 2015)

I've kept rats for the last eleven years. I put my final two down this past Monday. I am in no way over it. I've decided to make them my last. That many years of keeping animals with such short lifespans takes it's toll on you. I just can't do it anymore. I will say though, if they lived longer, I'd have never stopped having some. I even have tattoos of my first. 

Rats are truly amazing and highly intelligent animals. I could tell you stories about one exceptionally smart boy I used to have that you would not even believe. I wouldn't have believed the stories myself if it wasn't for the fact that he was mine, so I witnessed things.

I couldn't recommend rats enough. They are so affectionate, funny, and just the perfect companions.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

blackjack said:


> I've kept rats for the last eleven years. I put my final two down this past Monday. I am in no way over it. I've decided to make them my last. That many years of keeping animals with such short lifespans takes it's toll on you. I just can't do it anymore. I will say though, if they lived longer, I'd have never stopped having some. I even have tattoos of my first.
> 
> Rats are truly amazing and highly intelligent animals. I could tell you stories about one exceptionally smart boy I used to have that you would not even believe. I wouldn't have believed the stories myself if it wasn't for the fact that he was mine, so I witnessed things.
> 
> I couldn't recommend rats enough. They are so affectionate, funny, and just the perfect companions.



Yes, stories please!


----------



## blackjack (Jul 19, 2015)

Gladly. I have a few. His name was Nitro by the way. When he was just a baby., I started to become entertained by his ability to figure little things out. There was this new hiding tube and it was only open on one end. I wanted him to check it out as it was new and he didn't feel like it. It ended up turning into a game. I put treats toward the front and he leaned in to get them. I put them more toward the middle and he reached in with his little hands and grabbed them. So, I then put them in the very back of the tunnel where he couldn't reach them without going in. He looked a minute, went around the tunnel to the back, pushed his head under it tilting it forward until he heard the treats fall. Then he went around the front and got his prize.

It was when Nitro got older that his genius really started to show. First off, I had to padlock his cage. He had figured out how to open certain cage doors, so I put him in one with a tight hook that had a handle on the outside. He actually worked at bending, (not just gnawing, but bending), the hook to close to a 90 degree angle, making it so he could get out. I just watched him at it.

I had decorated his cage with different things, including a hammock and a bird ladder that just hooked onto the bars of his cage as something different. He obviously didn't see the point in a ladder going nowhere. He took the ladder down, jumped into his hammock, and pulled the ladder somewhat in, so that the hooks were against the side of the hammock. He then used it to get out and back in without having to jump.

As he got old, Nitro started to develop a sort of hind end paralysis. It wasn't entirely, but his back legs were rather weak and he occasionally had trouble. He was starting to have problems getting down his ramp. For some reason he had an easier time going up than down. I left it in there, intending on removing it if things got any worse. The ramp was one of those clip on types and was right near the side of the cage. He was up on his level and I guess his legs were bothering him or he was planning for when they did. He actually somehow managed to unclip his ramp and move it toward the center. He tried to clip it back in, as best as he could. He then put his back legs to both sides of the ramp and slid down that way. 

I've never seen anything like him before or after that. He was a definite thinker. I know these stories sound like bull crap. He was just ridiculously impressive.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Dec 31, 2015)

blackjack said:


> Gladly. I have a few. His name was Nitro by the way. When he was just a baby., I started to become entertained by his ability to figure little things out. There was this new hiding tube and it was only open on one end. I wanted him to check it out as it was new and he didn't feel like it. It ended up turning into a game. I put treats toward the front and he leaned in to get them. I put them more toward the middle and he reached in with his little hands and grabbed them. So, I then put them in the very back of the tunnel where he couldn't reach them without going in. He looked a minute, went around the tunnel to the back, pushed his head under it tilting it forward until he heard the treats fall. Then he went around the front and got his prize.
> 
> It was when Nitro got older that his genius really started to show. First off, I had to padlock his cage. He had figured out how to open certain cage doors, so I put him in one with a tight hook that had a handle on the outside. He actually worked at bending, (not just gnawing, but bending), the hook to close to a 90 degree angle, making it so he could get out. I just watched him at it.
> 
> ...


These stories are quite in line with your average street smart little guy  Rats are incredibly intelligent... a lot of people sadly never get to experience it, as a lot of rats aren't bred for their smarts. It's awesome you found a rat to show you this side of them; Nitro sounds like he was precious. Do you happen to have any pictures?

As for the limb paralysis, it sounds to me like Nitro eventually got Hind Leg Degeneration, or HED (why it's not HLD... don't ask me), which is something that's sadly semi-common to see in males. 

As for rat smarts, I'm compelled to share a rather infamous study performed on rats. They did an experiment in which the researchers set up a large cage, and inside of the large cage, put a small cage with a lock. In the small cage, they put a singular rat. On the outer cage, they put another rat. At first, they just put the "savior" rats on the outside with nothing. Within a day during this experiment, every female rat and most male rats had not only figured out how to get into the smaller cage and free the caged rat, but they'd actually let them out. To try to skew the data, the researchers first tried food as a distraction, and then some high value treats (chocolate, I believe?); in both cases, something like 98% of female rats and 80% of male rats rejected the food until they saved the other rat. 


I have a boy, Ouija, who is one of the most altruistic beings I've ever met. He's smart as a whip, and has actually been to college with me (he was an ambassarat for a day), somehow understanding that he needed to stick with me the whole day. He sat in the bag I'd brought him in, shared a meal with me, and didn't even try to run off. He knows his name and has been outside playing with me just like you'd play with a dog... running around in the grass and coming when called 

When he was younger, he used to come out and I'd just leave the cage door open for an hour or so a night. The other two at the time didn't like to come out much, but if I had something outside of the cage, food or some such, Ouija would always _split up_ what he had and bring it back for his cage mates. You don't know weird humbling moments until you see a tiny rat breaking a ritz cracker in half to share with his friends :lol:


----------



## blackjack (Jul 19, 2015)

I know what you mean. I used to take a few of mine out places that allowed pets and played with them outside. 

I used to have this one, his name was Cheech. He was a little bit like your Ouija, though I love the Ritz cracker thing, that's adorable. His cagemate, Chupey the Chupacabra, (it was supposed to be Chong, but the day I saw him I decided he was a chupacabra), had been a feeder and had been taken away from his mother way too early. I was new to them and was lied to by the pet store. Because of this, he was prone to illness, not just myco, and was regularly on meds. Cheech took care of him. If he was having a bad day, you couldn't separate the two. If he was having a hard time breathing, he would lift his adopted son's head up to help him. He made sure Chupe was taken care of and brought him food from their dish, but he never brought treats, those were his. He'd let him keep them if he stole them though. Never really stopped him. 

Sadly, they bonded so close that when the Chupey passed away, Cheech couldn't handle it. No matter what we did there was no consoling him. Tried just giving him extra attention, bringing in new friends, anything we could think of. He just couldn't handle it and eventually died of a broken heart. 

I've also had some downright silly, playful, funny ones. Rats are amazing animals and don't get the credit they deserve. Like I said before, I don't have any now, the short lifespans are just too hard. I'll always have a special fondness for them and it's nice talking to someone who truly appreciates them. 

PS. It's actually called HED because it's hind end paralysis. Cheech ended up with it too. Fortunately those were the only two I've ever had that ended up with it.

PSS. I'll upload a picture of Nitro tomorrow.


----------



## blackjack (Jul 19, 2015)

As promised, here's a picture of Nitro.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Dec 31, 2015)

blackjack said:


> As promised, here's a picture of Nitro.


What a handsome fella! Smart and cute, you must've been one proud rattie mom


----------



## blackjack (Jul 19, 2015)

Well, not a mom, but thank you. Do you have any pics of Ouija? He sounds kind of special


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Dec 31, 2015)

Oops, my apologies.  Proud rattie parent, I should have said :lol:

I have lots of pics of Ouija, just because he's the most photo gentic besides Moose.

Here's a miniature picture spam


----------

